# What are the top 3x3 averages?



## toronto754 (Oct 8, 2014)

What are the top like 50 or 100 averages? I can only find top times list, but I want to see how I match up with averages.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Oct 8, 2014)

This?


----------



## Stefan (Oct 8, 2014)

Yeah... on the page you were already on, click "Average"... is that not obvious enough?


----------



## toronto754 (Oct 8, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Yeah... on the page you were already on, click "Average"... is that not obvious enough?



No idea what you're talking about...Thanks to the other guy for the link though.


----------



## Dene (Oct 8, 2014)

I assume you were here?


----------



## Ross The Boss (Oct 8, 2014)

Im not too sure how legit or up to date this list is, but this is what the fastest times look like now a days. Averages of 100 and all. https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/List_of_UWR


----------



## rowehessler (Oct 9, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Yeah... on the page you were already on, click "Average"... is that not obvious enough?


be nice...


----------



## Stefan (Oct 9, 2014)

rowehessler said:


> be nice...



I thought I was doing ok. And since I made that page and could improve it, I have reason to ask about its obviousness.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 12, 2014)

Stefan said:


> I thought I was doing ok. And since I made that page and could improve it, I have reason to ask about its obviousness.


I don't know who make the other pages, but I don't like the new layout where everything is hidden behind a submenu. There is a part on the forum for that but it doesn't seem in use so maybe you could pass on a few things:
* From https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/events.php to home the navigation bar jumps from "middle" to "left"
* Information - Home doesn't provide information and is unneeded because you can just click on the logo at all times
* From https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/logo there is a Competitions - Competitions, but from https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/events.php there is a Results - Competitions
* Having a Results - Competitions with the first dozens of competitions being in the future (so no results) is bad design
* Could the country name on https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/competitions.php be turned into a hyperlink to the matching country, so https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...ionId=Brazil&years=current&pattern=&list=List
* "History" is either extremely slow or doesn't give results. Mixed History and the other 3 options DO work


----------



## Stefan (Oct 12, 2014)

Yes, the design update isn't finished yet (Lucas is working on it). But some comments from me:



AvGalen said:


> * Information - Home doesn't provide information and is unneeded because you can just click on the logo at all times



It does provide information, and it's needed for the people who don't realize that clicking the logo would do something.



AvGalen said:


> * Having a Results - Competitions with the first dozens of competitions being in the future (so no results) is bad design



Well, it's the best among the one that it is and all those that you suggested (none).



AvGalen said:


> * "History" is either extremely slow or doesn't give results.



It didn't give results. You can probably tell by the browser showing the reload icon (round arrow) instead of the stop icon (X).

Was some cache hickup, I cleared the cache and it works again.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 12, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Yes, the design update isn't finished yet (Lucas is working on it). But some comments from me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So the information - home option is for people that miss a logo that is a link AND a text that says "world cube association" that is alink, but they would look inside a menu? Strange logic.
The Results-Competitions (or more generic, "Years-Current") should show everything untill the current weekend. There should also be a "Years-Future" that lists future competitions. And years-only 0 is probably some debugging code that should be removed.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 13, 2014)

AvGalen said:


> So the information - home option is for people that miss a logo that is a link AND a text that says "world cube association" that is alink, but they would look inside a menu? Strange logic.



Not strange at all. The menu is quite obviously for site navigation. The logo and title aren't as obvious.

And I agree with Lucas about consistent navigation that makes it clear how to get to _anywhere_ else in the site.



AvGalen said:


> The Results-Competitions (or more generic, "Years-Current") should show everything untill the current weekend. There should also be a "Years-Future" that lists future competitions.



What about the people who want "future" to be the default, or who want to see future and recent competitions together?

But you're right, now that it's more prominently under "Results", it's a bit odd to show competitions without results. I've also never been happy with "Years - Current", as it actually means "around the current date", not "current year". Year 0 is likely a (data) bug. Maybe we'll rearrange the navigation, maybe we'll do something like you suggest, or maybe something else. Anyway, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 13, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Not strange at all. The menu is quite obviously for site navigation. The logo and title aren't as obvious.
> 
> And I agree with Lucas about consistent navigation that makes it clear how to get to _anywhere_ else in the site.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reaction. It looks like people were working hard but it came to a standstill now. That happens sometimes. Having Home under Information (or in any submenu) doesn't make sense to me, but it doesn't have to.
I think you answered your own questions pretty much, but...
"There can only be 1 default", so if you label it current you shouldn't have future items in there first. Make a sensible default, make it easy to reach the other options. Currently it is not easy to see only "Upcoming/future" competitions and it is not easy to see the Current/latest results


----------

